# packages-9.1-release



## cweks (Dec 15, 2012)

```
root@freebsd91:/root # pkg_add -r xorg

Error: Unable to get [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9.1-release/Latest/xorg.tbz:[/url] File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)

pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9.1-release/Latest/xorg.tbz' by URL

root@freebsd91:/root # uname -a
FreeBSD freebsd91.cweks.eu 9.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #0 r243825: Tue Dec  4 09:23:10 UTC 2012     [email]root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
Via web browser I've checked ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64 and sure enough there is no subdirectory 'packages-9.1-release'

SHOULD THIS PATH ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9.1-release/Latest/ EXIST ?

Just trying to install some packages using *pkg_add*...


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 15, 2012)

Don't expect packages to exist until the release is announced.


----------



## KNOStic (Dec 16, 2012)

If you download the full DVD version, a good many package tbz's are on the iso, including the xorg you want. Clumsy method, but you can have it now.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 17, 2012)

Don't use the release packages anyway, they are never updated. Set PACKAGESITE to ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-stable/Latest


----------



## KNOStic (Dec 18, 2012)

That's normally what we do. The reason why I mentioned the DVD in this situation however is because of an unusual thing I noticed this time around. Probably the result of the security adventures holding back package updates, but when I looked at the package listings on the release DVD, I noted that amongst them were firefox17 whilst the official "stable" and "current" still contain firefox16. Thus, the DVD actually contains newer versions than the preferred method.

I'm sure all will be straightened out soon, but found that curious and worthy of mention since most of us do like to have the latest and greatest.


----------

